# K&S / KKF Go Live Luck Draw! YOU DON'T WANNA MISS THIS!



## pkjames (Nov 10, 2014)

OK Guys, as mentioned in my greetings thread, I want to have some fun" during the time I am in Japan (14/Nov/14 to 24/Nov/14). Now THIS IS what I mean.

To celebrate that I finally made my way to KKF, and to truly show you that I am not here to just open up an SELL WHATEVER THEY GIVE ME type of online shop, I decided to have this "K&S / KKF Go Live Luck Draw" fun. 

Aoki hamono has been very supportive for the past few months, and has worked close with me to develop my custom Syousin knives. Upon hearing that I am becoming a vendor at KKF, they sponsored me some really cool stuff that you may never otherwise get your hands on one.

*THE PRIZE:*
3rd price:
Sakai Takayuki Syousin 240mm Wa Gyuto Swedish Steel: a prototype laser gyuto bearing the trademark of my custom knives (Syousin), fully mirror polished.






2nd price:
Sakai Takayuki Maguro Kiri (Tuna Knife), 540mm: I know everyone think this is really cool, but you will never actually pay for one. So to have some "fun", I decided to make this as the 2nd price. Worth over $600, it would be really cool if you rock up on your fishing friend's big catch day:spiteful:





*Major price:*
*Sakai Takayuki Deba 210mm By Kazuo Doi*
Alright, this is something really really cool! We all know the famous father and son master knife forgesmith: Mr. Keijiro Doi and Mr. Itsuo Doi, we know they are famous for their Blue 2 Kasumi knives. However, I bet not many of you have heard, let alone seen one of the knives made by their father and grandfather: Mr. Kazuo Doi, who was also worked for Aoki hamono for most of his professional years. This knife is truly a unique piece as the chance of having one does not come by often, and now you have a chance to own it absolutely FREE!
Imagine owning a Deba by Kazuo Doi, an Usuba by Keijiro Doi and a Yanagiba by Itsuo Doi? :lol2:











*THE TERMS:*

Anyone who registered before 10/Nov/2014 is eligible to participate;
Just reply to this thread saying "I am in" to join the party, the sequence of your post is your draw number, please DO NOT double register;
The lucky draw is open until 11:59:59 30/Nov/2014 Australian Eastern Daylight Time (GMT+11);
The winner will be announced on 1/Dec/2014. I will use a random number generator to pick a number between 2 to whatever the last post is, before the deadline. I will try to record the process and post it on youtube 
You don't have to register at my site, however registering is highly appreciated.
Winner will receive the prize absolutely free, shipping is on me. 

Let's get rolling!

James


----------



## wellminded1 (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in, thanks .


----------



## chefcomesback (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in , thank you James


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## erickso1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sure. Count me in.


----------



## Rottman (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## CowichanBay (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in - very generous welcoming gifts you're offering!

Welcome to KKF.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in, going all out to start!


----------



## MowgFace (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in! Thanks James!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 10, 2014)

Awesome! I'm in. Nice way to get started, I must say.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in, very generous of you.


----------



## schanop (Nov 10, 2014)

Sure, count me in.


----------



## jared08 (Nov 10, 2014)

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## rami_m (Nov 10, 2014)

Me too James. Thanks. I might come over just to ogle that tuna sword


----------



## James (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks for doing this; the knives look beautiful


----------



## daveb (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in.

Way cool.


----------



## Chefu (Nov 10, 2014)

Count me in -- awesome drawing! Thanks...


----------



## Nuts63 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in, thanks for the great raffle


----------



## otoro (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in , thanks


----------



## Mute-on (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in, too. Nice one, James :thumbsup:


----------



## brianh (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in. Thanks!


----------



## bear1889 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in, thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## CoqaVin (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## chinacats (Nov 10, 2014)

Definitely IN!

Thanks!


----------



## easy13 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in, thanks man


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks for doing this James


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in thanks. Best of luck to you. Great excuse to go tuna fishing!


----------



## tagheuer (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks !!!


----------



## greasedbullet (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in. This is awesome. Thanks.


----------



## steeley (Nov 10, 2014)

WOW ! I am in Thank you.


----------



## turbochef422 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks. Everything looks and sounds great


----------



## mkriggen (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm SO in:knife:. I'm already dreaming of making a handle for that magurokiri:viking:

Be well, AND PICK ME!
Mikey


----------



## XooMG (Nov 10, 2014)

I don't know why but I'm in.


----------



## Sambal (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm IN. And I know why!
Thanks James!


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 10, 2014)

Awesome knives, very generous James
Please count me in


----------



## dreamwalker (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in &#65281;
Thanks James!

Amazing that you got your own site&#65281;


----------



## jimbob (Nov 10, 2014)

Sweet. I'm in.


----------



## Dblant (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in, Thanks!


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in! Incredible offer! Thanks so much, and welcome!
.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Nov 10, 2014)

Wowie. Very generous. Count me in please!


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 10, 2014)

Awesome, I'm certainly in.


----------



## Chef Andy (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in!

The winners are announced on my birthday so hopefully i get lucky haha.


----------



## Vesteroid (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in


----------



## skdennis (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in, and thanks for creating another event in my life where I will not win something, and I will consider this just one more piece of evidence that cosmic forces are aligned against me and creating all of my misfortune. 

k.


----------



## Chuckles (Nov 10, 2014)

^^^^ +1 ^^^^

What he said. 

I'm in.

Thanks.

:clown:


----------



## Nochops14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in and registering at your site too. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Geo87 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in ! Those knives look damn nice. Way to get started with your business James.


----------



## Talim (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in, Thanks!


----------



## seryk20 (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in!!!! thanks


----------



## melbournites (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the prizes. How cool it would be to slice carrots with the tuna sword. I am in.


----------



## KCMande (Nov 10, 2014)

"I am in"


----------



## larrybard (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in. And thank you very much!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in. Great giveaways James. Way to join up in style!!!!!!!!!!!!:jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3::jumping3:


----------



## Guss2 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm in and thank you so much. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Soccerman (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in, 80 hao!


----------



## ramenlegend (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in


----------



## ecchef (Nov 10, 2014)

I am in! Arigatou gozaimasu!

James, your website is not set up to create an international account?


----------



## jigert (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in! Thanks for this James.


----------



## Sansui (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in, all the best to your business


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 11, 2014)

So in it's not even funny.


----------



## pleue (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in too! thanks!


----------



## Robert (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in too,hopefully not too late due to timedifference(in asia for the moment)


----------



## BJE1 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in thanks much.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in, thanks!


----------



## zoze (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in, thank you.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ok, I even have a started handle for the maguro knife, so I better win. And with the drawing on Dec 1, the fish auction is still open and maybe I can bid for a nice blue fin (gotta dream...). Anyway, I am in! Thanks for the generous gesture!

Stefan


----------



## cclin (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in, thank you!!


----------



## Matus (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in, thank you.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in


----------



## riba (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in, cheers!


----------



## USC 2012 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## nik-q1 (Nov 11, 2014)

i'm in. amazing offer. good luck all


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 11, 2014)

wow,very generous James,I am in,thank you.


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in. Thanks James!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in!

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Micioarch (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## tkern (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in. Thank you.


----------



## Twistington (Nov 11, 2014)

In!


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in James, I wish you much success here!


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in. Thank you!


----------



## Roger (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in ! That's awesome stuff


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in - Thank you for doing this James!


----------



## Dusty (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in, thanks James!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## masibu (Nov 11, 2014)

I am so in! Thanks for this chance mate


----------



## x737 (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in!


----------



## cschoedler (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in! Thank you!


----------



## glestain (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in.....


----------



## V1P (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in!


I see, I like, I cut.


----------



## MikeHL (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in, thanks !


----------



## Benuser (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in. What a generous offer.


----------



## berko (Nov 11, 2014)

im in!


----------



## Jordanp (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in! And its great to see such generosity :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 11, 2014)

I just wanted to say how great of a giveaway this is James. Thank you and thanks to the knifemakers for their donation as well. :doublethumbsup:



*Please don't put me in for this, I don't want to take from a member.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in! The items look amazing!


----------



## rdor (Nov 11, 2014)

wow. very generous of you...I'm in! thank you.


----------



## mhlee (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## apathetic (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice one! I'm in


----------



## Miles (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow! Very nice indeed! Count me in! Thanks!


----------



## brainsausage (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks for doing this James, very generous of you.


----------



## WingKKF (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in.


----------



## RobinW (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in Thanks


----------



## rdm_magic (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in thanks


----------



## mdoublestack (Nov 11, 2014)

I AM IN . THIS IS GREAT. THANK YOU


----------



## juhha (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in.


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 11, 2014)

I AM IN and James, thank you for the very generous drawing.


----------



## CPD (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in. 

Thank you for the generous contest.


----------



## ShaggySean (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in this is an awesome contest
Thank you


----------



## pete84 (Nov 11, 2014)

Very cool giveaway! Thank you pkjames

I am in!


----------



## malexthekid (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in!

Great off and contest.


----------



## dough (Nov 11, 2014)

i am in
also just plain wow


----------



## Lexington Jim (Nov 11, 2014)

"I am in", thank you.


----------



## PushCut (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in. Also best wishes on the new business. It looks like the Aussies will finally be able to buy some knives.


----------



## Casaluz (Nov 11, 2014)

I am in Thank you


----------



## Shado (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm in, thanks for the chance!


----------



## clturner603 (Nov 12, 2014)

I am in! I'm digging your site!


----------



## Bef (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow! I'm in!

Thanks James.


----------



## batagor (Nov 12, 2014)

I am in! Thanks


----------



## foodaholic (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## notsowooly (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm in, thanks for the great offer!


----------



## steelcity (Nov 12, 2014)

Please include me.


----------



## mano (Nov 12, 2014)

I am in


----------



## FrankTheTank (Nov 12, 2014)

im so in!


----------



## jaybett (Nov 12, 2014)

Very generous offer! I am in. 

Jay


----------



## Lefty (Nov 12, 2014)

In! Yay!!!!


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2014)

I am in! Thank You!


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 13, 2014)

I am in!

Thanks!


----------



## CB1968 (Nov 13, 2014)

I am in.
Cheers!!


----------



## brianlsx (Nov 14, 2014)

I am in! Cheers!


----------



## cclin (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm in, thanks!!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm in, thanks!!


----------



## ChefT (Nov 15, 2014)

I am in!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Nov 15, 2014)

I a did do didly in!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eshua (Nov 15, 2014)

i am in


----------



## jklip13 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm In, thanks for everything!


----------



## lancep (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm in; fingers crossed!


----------



## snowbrother (Nov 15, 2014)

I am in. This is very cool and generous of you


----------



## sloegin (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## gavination (Nov 16, 2014)

I have terrible luck with drawings and never win anything, but I'm totally in! Thanks for the awesome drawing!


----------



## Kindacreeky (Nov 16, 2014)

I am in. Cool!


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 16, 2014)

I am in!! Thanks for the generous offer.


----------



## Eric (Nov 16, 2014)

I am in. Thx


----------



## El Pescador (Nov 16, 2014)

I am in


----------



## sudsy9977 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm in baby...thanks for the generous prizes....if I win that tuna sword I'm gonna edc it...lol...ryan


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 16, 2014)

What a great way to get started here on the forum. Thanks for the cool giveaway! Im in! 

Blessings
Randy


----------



## wenus2 (Nov 17, 2014)

Heck yeah! Sign me up. 
And I will insist to pay my own shipping. Thank you sir!


----------



## wenus2 (Nov 17, 2014)

sudsy9977 said:


> I'm in baby...thanks for the generous prizes....if I win that tuna sword I'm gonna edc it...lol...ryan


LoLz Ryan, silly rabbit!


----------



## ajrh (Nov 17, 2014)

I am in - thanks so much!


----------



## srideout (Nov 17, 2014)

I am in!


----------



## Vangelis (Nov 25, 2014)

This is insane.

I am in


----------



## mano (Nov 25, 2014)

I am in


----------



## scubagolf (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm in, thank you James!


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 29, 2014)

I am in! Cheers!


----------



## gic (Nov 29, 2014)

Me to


----------



## tchan001 (Nov 29, 2014)

I am in


----------



## Aphex (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm in. 

Thanks.


----------



## GLE1952 (Nov 30, 2014)

I am in, thank you

Glen


----------



## Pcol2000 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm in if it's not too late


----------



## Asteger (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## pkjames (Dec 1, 2014)

Alright guys, the pool has now officially closed. I am doing the draw now, and will upload the result soon


----------



## King_Matt (Dec 1, 2014)

I am in. damn am i too late?


----------



## pkjames (Dec 2, 2014)

King_Matt said:


> I am in. damn am i too late?



too late for 2014, but keep an eye for 2015


----------

